# This imminent announcement by TNT



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its coming from the TnT AEW account - it has to be about the tv show launch

Can’t see them announcing anything else - hopefully venues as well


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

i know some at nodq who will laugh at AEW if its on Wednesday. Heaven knows why. :shrug


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Do we know the time of the announcement?


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Beatles123 said:


> i know some at nodq who will laugh at AEW if its on Wednesday. Heaven knows why. :shrug


What, why?

Also, it's 99% likely the first show, time & day announcement. Hopefully they announce the venue for the first show as well.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

:mark in for juicy info


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Raye said:


> What, why?
> 
> Also, it's 99% likely the first show, time & day announcement. Hopefully they announce the venue for the first show as well.


Its dumb. They think if they go to Wednesday somehow that means they're "afraid" to compete after all the "shots" at wwe. :shrug


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Any info? Time? Will it be live reveal on YouTube or some shit twitter post?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ultron said:


> Any info? Time? Will it be live reveal on YouTube or some shit twitter post?


https://twitter.com/AEWonTNT

^ There


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It's going to be an announcement of the first show but I'd like if they maybe released the first month of venues or so.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

bradatar said:


> It's going to be an announcement of the first show but I'd like if they maybe released the first month of venues or so.


Are we sure the tv tapings won't be in the same studio/venue, at least for this start of the company?

I don't think a company like AEW can start touring the country right now. I don't think they have a fanbase for that just yet, plus the added expenses to do so.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Its dumb. They think if they go to Wednesday somehow that means they're "afraid" to compete after all the "shots" at wwe. :shrug


That is so weird

Monday - Khan has an NFL team - he does not want to compete with himself
Tuesday - TNT has basketball, no?

Wed is perfect


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Hoping one of the first TV tapings is in the Houston area, I’d totally pay for that shit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Will the TV shows be live or taped?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Will the TV shows be live or taped?


Live.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

MSG Please.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Beatles123 said:


> Its dumb. They think if they go to Wednesday somehow that means they're "afraid" to compete after all the "shots" at wwe. :shrug


Well that person is dumb. Khan family own a NFL team they aren't going to go against NFL on Monday or Thursday for that reason. It was Tuesday or Wednesday always and since TNT has NBA games on Tuesday sometimes. 


Well Wednesday makes perfect sense. Plus WWE is gonna bring competition to them. With putting up NXT up against them and put it on FS1. Going to go head to head with their show that focus more on wrestling then sports entertainment like Raw/Smackdown. When NXT goes to FS1, I'm betting that they send down a bunch talent who's not being used from main roster to make that show better too. So there will be plenty of competition for AEW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

CRCC said:


> Are we sure the tv tapings won't be in the same studio/venue, at least for this start of the company?
> 
> I don't think a company like AEW can start touring the country right now. I don't think they have a fanbase for that just yet, plus the added expenses to do so.


You'd have to think they'd use a venue in Jacksonville then, no? (I live an hour from J-ville so this would be fucking sweet.)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They'll have to it wrestling hotbeds for their first set and probably look to 5000 seat capacity venues max. Given it's only one 2 hour show a week - a three month booking loop would only be 14 cities booked. First show being in NY or do they go with Atlanta for nostalgia? Dallas would be interesting as well. I don't think they could do Chicago so soon, and would avoid Philly for ECW comparisons and the like.

I'm sure they market researched out the wazoo whatever their decisions are.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll scream if WWE really go ahead with NXT Wednesdays, only for AEW to say" yeah sorry guys we're on on a Tuesday". :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

zrc said:


> I'll scream if WWE really go ahead with NXT Wednesdays, only for AEW to say" yeah sorry guys we're on on a Tuesday". :lmao


Tuesday night TNT prime time slots belong to the NBA 7-9 months out of the year. That would be a horrible idea for AEW because that's an internal battle that they can never win.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Tuesday night TNT prime time slots belong to the NBA 7-9 months out of the year. That would be a horrible idea for AEW because that's an internal battle that they can never win.


Friday Night Facefuck?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

zrc said:


> Friday Night Facefuck?


Saturday Sundown Skullrape


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> Well that person is dumb. Khan family own a NFL team they aren't going to go against NFL on Monday or Thursday for that reason. It was Tuesday or Wednesday always and since TNT has NBA games on Tuesday sometimes.


The owners could care less about the TV ratings, they get paid regardless.

Also Jacksonville very rarely plays on Monday nights, it's a moot point.

A lot of owners own things in multiple spaces that compete for the fan's dollar


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The owners could care less about the TV ratings, they get paid regardless.


The amount of eyeballs on the product determines how much a team is worth.

If nobody watched NFL, the teams would be worth $0. This is perfectly obvious.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Tilon said:


> The amount of eyeballs on the product determines how much a team is worth.
> 
> If nobody watched NFL, the teams would be worth $0. This is perfectly obvious.


This is a false equivalency.

AEW being on the TV on Monday nights does not affect the value of the Jacksonville Jaguars or the NFL in the slightest.

You also are trying to connect that TV ratings are the only source of revenue for the NFL and the teams which is absurdly false.

The contract has already been signed, and the money will be paid out regardless.

ESPN paid 15 billion to broadcast Monday Night Football, it's paid until 2021, AEW is not putting a dent into any of that.

My opinion on the actual topic:

They go on Wednesday night between 6 and 8, and are live bi-weekly.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

For my sake and being selfish, I really hope that they wont air on Wednesday nights. That is one of the two nights a week that I am actually out of the house. At least with NXT I can easily go to the WWE network and watch it the next day. Hopefully TNT provides the episodes online so that I will be able to watch them later on.

Understandable though with basketball, football and maybe not wanting to go head to head with WWE limiting their options.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

It's definitely about the TNT debut. Tony Khan tweeted out a couple of days ago, on the same day that they said there would be an announcement, that if you want to find out what day and time their first show will air you should follow the AEW on TNT twitter account.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Wednesday is really the only timeslot they could use with NBA taking up Tuesday and Thursday, Raw on Monday, Smackdown Friday 

Only other day that could work for nostalgia purposes is Saturdays at 6:05 pm but Saturday is hard enough and having TV on Saturday and PPV on Sunday is kinda weird

As for the venue's AEW should stick it up WWE's ass and run MSG for their first show and sell it out in minutes, long-term they should run places like Daily's Place, Dallas Hutchinson auditorium and other 5-8k seater arenas in hot markets, trying to run NBA arenas is not feasible every week for a young company

Edit: confirmed for Capital One Arena for their first show, would've been cool to run MSG but regardless running a 18k arena is badass regardless


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

AEW to debut on TNT on Wednesday October 2 from Washington DC.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Capital One Arena. This is the biggest venue they will have used up until that point. Capacity of about 18,000 for a wrestling event.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Capital One Arena. This is the biggest venue they will have used up until that point. Capacity of about 18,000 for a wrestling event.


 yeah I just think it's because it's their first show
Y2j did say regularly they will run smaller arenas.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great that they are going big for the first show with a bigger venue

Prediction = guaranteed sellout


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> Capital One Arena. This is the biggest venue they will have used up until that point. Capacity of about 18,000 for a wrestling event.


Wowwwww first show in a large arena!!
Am very hyped...wish All Out and Oct 2 was here already!!!!!!

:bow
:bow
:bow


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love the move starting the same week SDL goes to FOX.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

People forget this company although with tons of $$$ backing by Khan is new. And they will only improve as they gain experience. I'm so thankful we finally have another major alternative to the WWE-!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

"[Sapp] WWE was telling some on a need to know basis that NXT would be going up against AEW on "whatever night they aired." AEW was already aware it was going to happen, but NXT will remain on Wednesdays it seems"

If we hear NXT to FS1 anytime soon we can 100% confirm WWE is SHOOK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Capital One arena huh? That's my neck of the woods...Imma get tickets!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> "[Sapp] WWE was telling some on a need to know basis that NXT would be going up against AEW on "whatever night they aired." AEW was already aware it was going to happen, but NXT will remain on Wednesdays it seems"
> 
> If we hear NXT to FS1 anytime soon we can 100% confirm WWE is SHOOK.


NXT is such a dead brand to me, at the end of the day it is developmental and the majority of the roster ends up being geeks, thus stripping away any stakes that the brand has.

NXT was always built as this "rebel" brand, but I imagine that people will side with the ACTUAL rebels in AEW opposed to NXT, which is also on a weaker network.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> "[Sapp] WWE was telling some on a need to know basis that NXT would be going up against AEW on "whatever night they aired." AEW was already aware it was going to happen, but NXT will remain on Wednesdays it seems"
> 
> If we hear NXT to FS1 anytime soon we can 100% confirm WWE is SHOOK.


I think they're already internally a bit shook, but yes, if they want to go live against AEW then they're more shook than previously thought. I'd even say they're likely to throw some main roster names to counter them. Lol



The Inbred Goatman said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > "[Sapp] WWE was telling some on a need to know basis that NXT would be going up against AEW on "whatever night they aired." AEW was already aware it was going to happen, but NXT will remain on Wednesdays it seems"
> ...


This is true. Even most NXT die hards are of knowledge of this and would side AEW over NXT to support healthy competition.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> NXT is such a dead brand to me, at the end of the day it is developmental and the majority of the roster ends up being geeks, thus stripping away any stakes that the brand has.
> 
> NXT was always built as this "rebel" brand, but I imagine that people will side with the ACTUAL rebels in AEW opposed to NXT, which is also on a weaker network.


I think going 'against NXT' is a very, very smart move. Your comment is the reason why. Fans of NXT are without a doubt going to watch AEW live. NXT will be available right after on the Network anyways if they did want to catch it. (I don't watch NXT. I don't watch shows that require me to do anything but just turn my cable on other than PPVs.)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I think going 'against NXT' is a very, very smart move. Your comment is the reason why. Fans of NXT are without a doubt going to watch AEW live. NXT will be available right after on the Network anyways if they did want to catch it. (I don't watch NXT. I don't watch shows that require me to do anything but just turn my cable on other than PPVs.)


I imagine that NXT will get pulled from the network if it is going to FS1, and it'll be on a month later, but still, I don't think anyone is going to give a shit. 

NXT peaked a long time ago, and Johnny Gargano is not going to draw a significant amount of viewers. And if they throw main roster people there, all they are doing is overexposing their GEEK roster even more, that's not going to help at all.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I imagine that NXT will get pulled from the network if it is going to FS1, and it'll be on a month later, but still, I don't think anyone is going to give a shit.
> 
> NXT peaked a long time ago, and Johnny Gargano is not going to draw a significant amount of viewers. And if they throw main roster people there, all they are doing is overexposing their GEEK roster even more, that's not going to help at all.


Totally forgot to take that into account. We get a Wednesday Night War. I'll take it. Force them into making something I want to watch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> i know some at nodq who will laugh at AEW if its on Wednesday. Heaven knows why. :shrug


That site is still relevant lol. Haven't seen shit from them since like 2013


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

I really think if WWE continues to put NXT on Wednesday especially on television, NXT is going to freaking die.

People better hope that doesn't happen. They need to move NXT to Tuesdays to fill the Smackdown timeslot if anything.

Also Live vs. Taped shows, Live always does better for the most part.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If NXT competes with AEW they'll take a nice chunk of AEWs potential audience in a losing effort. I mean the Evolve show is believed to have helped with a tiny 10% drop with FFTF. NXT won't draw more I imagine, but I do think that folk are fooling themselves if they don't think NXT will do very similar numbers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Will the cost be worth the effect though?

Going from taped to live is a massive cost - with on the face of it, very little upside

You’re not going to kill AEW with NXT


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> If NXT competes with AEW they'll take a nice chunk of AEWs potential audience in a losing effort. I mean the Evolve show is believed to have helped with a tiny 10% drop with FFTF. NXT won't draw more I imagine, but I do think that folk are fooling themselves if they don't think NXT will do very similar numbers.


 it's not the evolve show there was also njpw, UFC and the major reason was because both fyter fest and FFTF were very close to each others.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> it's not the evolve show there was also njpw, UFC and the major reason was because both fyter fest and FFTF were very close to each others.


Yeah that was a stacked weekend. Point is if Fox really wants NXT on TV then that is going to draw viewers away from AEW. As some will either be switching back and forth. Or some will just stay "loyal" to WWE if they have a show on that day. But if WWE is smart NXT stays on the Network. NXT your long established in-house alternative losing out to the hot new show isn't a good optic. No matter how WWE will spin it as "developmental".


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > it's not the evolve show there was also njpw, UFC and the major reason was because both fyter fest and FFTF were very close to each others.
> ...


 moving nxt to fs1 is a bad move. It helps aew more than anything, the TV industry guys arent gonna give a crap if its developmental or not it will be perceived as wwe freaking out and that just gives aew more credibility.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> moving nxt to fs1 is a bad move. It helps aew more than anything, the TV industry guys arent gonna give a crap if its developmental or not it will be perceived as wwe freaking out and that just gives aew more credibility.


They certainly won't care about it being developmental. Outside of more money, it's just a lose-lose situation for WWE. Because even the small chance NXT does better ratings, who cares NXT is apart of the much more established WWE.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > moving nxt to fs1 is a bad move. It helps aew more than anything, the TV industry guys arent gonna give a crap if its developmental or not it will be perceived as wwe freaking out and that just gives aew more credibility.
> ...


 yes if aew does less they play the "we are a start up alternative" card and nxt will certainly have main roster guys to compete 
But if aew does better its "awe beats wwe in ratings" 
Also moving main roster guys to do things in nxt isnt a good move at all!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that was a stacked weekend. Point is if Fox really wants NXT on TV then that is going to draw viewers away from AEW. As some will either be switching back and forth. Or some will just stay "loyal" to WWE if they have a show on that day. But if WWE is smart NXT stays on the Network. NXT your long established in-house alternative losing out to the hot new show isn't a good optic. No matter how WWE will spin it as "developmental".


NXT is the only thing keeping me with a network account as I share one with a mate who watches it. They take NXT off and they lose me :lol.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

So it's official. Oct 2nd Wednesday night starts from 8pm. What time does Nxt air on Network?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > I think going 'against NXT' is a very, very smart move. Your comment is the reason why. Fans of NXT are without a doubt going to watch AEW live. NXT will be available right after on the Network anyways if they did want to catch it. (I don't watch NXT. I don't watch shows that require me to do anything but just turn my cable on other than PPVs.)
> ...


Well that's the thing if they start putting main roster people on an NXT show they screw over the NXT roster and they make their main roster characters look like Geeks and watered down characters on a third-rate show to the audience so it's a no-win situation if they go against aew live


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just the fact that they’ll try and counter program it will make AEW look legit

Their best best is to just leave it alone - they had nothing on Wed

If WWE were smart, they would keep it that way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Death Rider said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that was a stacked weekend. Point is if Fox really wants NXT on TV then that is going to draw viewers away from AEW. As some will either be switching back and forth. Or some will just stay "loyal" to WWE if they have a show on that day. But if WWE is smart NXT stays on the Network. NXT your long established in-house alternative losing out to the hot new show isn't a good optic. No matter how WWE will spin it as "developmental".
> ...


Hey that's a good point some people may drop the network if NXT is free on cable because some people have the network only because of NXT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Capital One arena huh? That's my neck of the woods...Imma get tickets!


Lucky SOB


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

So the show doesn't have a name? It's just AEW on TNT?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Exciting news today, looking forward to seeing what their TV product has to offer.

Keeping my fingers crossed on some kind of Canadian TV deal. Don't forget us up North, Tony!


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Well edited. They made chicken salad out of chicken shit (I'm talking about getting a full trailer out of a handful of PPVs and no library).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> Well edited. They made chicken salad out of chicken shit (I'm talking about getting a full trailer out of a handful of PPVs and no library).


I know right and imagine how they're editing is going to be a year from now


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

HankHill_85 said:


> Exciting news today, looking forward to seeing what their TV product has to offer.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed on some kind of Canadian TV deal. Don't forget us up North, Tony!



Rumor is that Rogers is all WWE, so they've approched Bell/TSN for the deal


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Death Rider said:


> NXT is the only thing keeping me with a network account as I share one with a mate who watches it. They take NXT off and they lose me .


That too NXT is like the 2nd (or 1st for you and others) reason to have the Network. Its just so many reasons not to have NXT on FS1


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't think it will be loads of people dropping the network but I know I would be. Would not be shocked if a few others did too


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> So the show doesn't have a name? It's just AEW on TNT?


I'm guessing they're still working on a name. The rumored "Wednesday Night Dynamite" seems really lame to me. Why "Dynamite"? 

If they simply call it "Elite Wrestling," that'd be fine with me.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I honestly think the show names are cheesy as hell. I'd be fine with it being simply "All Elite Wrestling."


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> So the show doesn't have a name? It's just AEW on TNT?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154092614141935616


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE Network will be rolling out a tiered pay scale in the coming weeks. Will be interesting what stays available for the $10 bucks a month. 

Dynamite was a call back to Nitro. Tuesday Night Dynamite sounds phonetically better than Wednesday Night Dynamite. I could take it or leave it - no biggie to me. But for larger branding purposes I could see it being dropped. 

I do think they need to get the company name in the title for marketing/branding and with that sometimes simple is better. All Elite Wrestling Wednesday Night Dynamite is a mouthful. It might come from tradition - SNME, Monday Night Raw, Monday Nitro, Thursday Thunder, Sunday Night Heat. Rather pointless really.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > So the show doesn't have a name? It's just AEW on TNT?
> ...


Why Dynamite??? Really...T..N...T

:book


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah that name seems pretty obvious given what network they'll be on.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man they can call the show Buttfuckers for all I care, I'm just happy to have wrasslin' back on TNT again. :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, for me, their show will be airing on a Thursday cos of my timezone :lol

I’ll also have to watch it online via a live stream cos NZ is not gonna pick it up at all.

But I’m still excited, Mox back on my TV weekly :mark:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They registered the Dynamite name alongside the AEW brand - they had this deal from day 1

Tony is playing chess while the rest is playing checkers

Wed is the perfect day as well - they will 100% draw wwe fans, if only to bash them to start with

Wwe can’t counter program without looking desperate

Perfect storm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Well, for me, their show will be airing on a Thursday cos of my timezone :lol
> 
> I’ll also have to watch it online via a live stream cos NZ is not gonna pick it up at all.
> 
> But I’m still excited, Mox back on my TV weekly :mark:


Probably every second week. AEW is going to not use wrestlers if they don't have anything important for them. Mox doesn't need to wrestle every week. That way when he does, it will be more valuable. Same with Jericho, Omega, Bucks, Penta/Fenix, Cody. This might be harder to stick to with two hours to fill but I expect they have some wrestlers signed that haven't been revealed yet and will keep filling out the roster more and more.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Its dumb. They think if they go to Wednesday somehow that means they're "afraid" to compete after all the "shots" at wwe. :shrug


To be fair TNA tried to do the same thing when they had a bit of momentum and it still bit them in the ass, would make sense to have a show on a day that doesn't compete with WWE with potentially changing the day down the track if it takes off.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: AEW TNT picture


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jungle boy is a super star in waiting


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

8 year old me is just happy that pro wrestling is back on TNT in primetime. :banderas

With how lame and weak NXT is in 2019 (for me, it's been a good three years but it's prevalent this year), I don't see it doing much damage to AEW on Wednesdays, especially live. If it stays on the WWE Network, people will simply watch it after AEW that night or the next day. If they move it to FS1, they will be guaranteed to lose to AEW every week since FS1 has way less viewership than TNT. AEW is forcing WWE's hand here and WWE hates that. Well done.

Here's the video, by the way. Surprised it didn't get posted here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154059750264508417


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> 8 year old me is just happy that pro wrestling is back on TNT in primetime. :banderas
> 
> With how lame and weak NXT is in 2019 (for me, it's been a good three years but it's prevalent this year), I don't see it doing much damage to AEW on Wednesdays, especially live. If it stays on the WWE Network, people will simply watch it after AEW that night or the next day. If they move it to FS1, they will be guaranteed to lose to AEW every week since FS1 has way less viewership than TNT. AEW is forcing WWE's hand here and WWE hates that. Well done.
> 
> ...


They'll do a stacked show for the first week and spam matches like Seth Rollins Vs. Johnny Gargano, AJ Styles Vs. Adam Cole etc.

When they realized the luster of that is going to expire very quickly, and that you are over exposing guys that are already over exposed, they are fucked.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wow first show in the capital arena,That place is big

Cant wait to see the Dynamite logo and what the theme of the show will be.I mean we kinda already know it will sorta have a mix of edgy and fire ect


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

When Jungle Boy goes corporate and chops it off i know I’m gonna become a fan. Right now I just can’t with the gimmick it does nothing for me. Cocky Luke Perry’s son prints money. I expect a turn within a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Its dumb. They think if they go to Wednesday somehow that means they're "afraid" to compete after all the "shots" at wwe. :shrug


If anything it means they aren't competing with the NFL on Mondays and Thurs.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

bradatar said:


> When Jungle Boy goes corporate and chops it off i know I’m gonna become a fan. Right now I just can’t with the gimmick it does nothing for me. Cocky Luke Perry’s son prints money. I expect a turn within a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.

Face Jungle Boy is way more money than a generic heel Jungle Boy, especially if MJF and Sammy Guevara have that corner occupied.

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus should never be split up. They have too much potential to grab a young demo (I'm talking preteens and teenage girls, in particular) that can draw huge money off merchandise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Boy sits about the same height as Cody. He must have some really short legs LOL


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking good for AEW. No mention of time though but I'm looking forward to October 2 which is October 3 over here.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Wednesday Night Dyn-O-Mite! And have it announced every week by Jimmie Walker.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wednesday Night Dyn-O-Mite! And have it announced every week by Jimmie Walker.


:lol I could see McMahon pulling this shit, too!

:vince5 "YOUNG PEOPLE LOVE GOOD TIMES, PAL! THIS IS GONNA BE SUCH GOOD SHIT!"

:heston


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WINNING said:


> No.
> 
> Face Jungle Boy is way more money than a generic heel Jungle Boy, especially if MJF and Sammy Guevara have that corner occupied.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus should never be split up. They have too much potential to grab a young demo (I'm talking preteens and teenage girls, in particular) that can draw huge money off merchandise.


100% agreed - he will be outshined as a heel by many’ - but he is a genuine likable face - and face is closer to his IRL personality

The team with him and Lucha is the real ‘printing money’ machine


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I believe they will sell out. It’s their first big show on TV. This is as much of an event as All Out. People will travel to the show.

After they’re weekly, we’ll see if the buzz continues. But on the 1st night? I absolutely believe they sell out, whether it’s instant or not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I definitely am not in favor for them cutting jungle boys hair off that would completely mess his gimmick up bad


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> I believe they will sell out. It’s their first big show on TV. This is as much of an event as All Out. People will travel to the show.
> 
> After they’re weekly, we’ll see if the buzz continues. But on the 1st night? I absolutely believe they sell out, whether it’s instant or not.


Could see them selling out their first few weeks (with a big arena for their first show in D.C. and mid-sized (5k capacity) for their next two). After that I could see them doing 2k-3k capacity venues between PPVs with occasional big episodes that they build up to on TV in bigger venues - which would be smarter for long term touring IMO.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> No.
> 
> Face Jungle Boy is way more money than a generic heel Jungle Boy, especially if MJF and Sammy Guevara have that corner occupied.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus should never be split up. They have too much potential to grab a young demo (I'm talking preteens and teenage girls, in particular) that can draw huge money off merchandise.


The notion of turning Jungle Boy heel is absurd, he's just scratching the surface and gets over pretty much every time he appears.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8 (Jul 2, 2019)

I hope that wwe moves nxt to a another day instead of keeping it on wednesdays and instead of making it live on fs1 as cool as it sounds to see nxt competing with AEW it would be conflicting for fans


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Why Dynamite??? Really...T..N...T
> 
> :book


I get that connection, but I still think it's lame.

Raw is on the USA Network. You don't see them calling the show "WWE Stars & Stripes."


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Not sure how "Dynamite" can be branded "lame"? What's lame about it? It says this show is going to be explosive and exciting, and as others have said it makes perfect sense being on TNT, just as Nitro did...


----------

